# Internet/Radio/Cam/Cooking show



## zakjan (Mar 26, 2004)

This is NOT for Profit...But sure is FUN!!

I am Currently hosting/producing an Internet Show on the Paltalk Radio network called:

The International Cyber Gourmet.

I would love to invite all of you to my program, and you might even want to take part on some level.

Give a Yell, If so.

Here is the Info:
:chef: 
March 24, 2004

Dear Chef
I am currently Hosting and producing an Internet Radio program on the
Paltalk Radio Network , "The International Cyber Gourmet." Our program
features several Chefs from all over the World!

Our Chefs are well equipped and perform on camera , and have headsets so
that all in the virtual auditorium can watch them cooking, listen to them
explain their presentation, and ask questions during the shows.

PalTalk Radio features a wide variety of compelling talk shows with global
'call in' capability using the PalTalk multimedia voice chat software.
PalTalk Radio provides a unique global forum marrying the internet with
broadcasting technology like never before.

All PalTalk talk shows are run by independent hosts that have chosen PalTalk
because of its unique capabilities, excellent voice quality and moderation
features. By using the PalTalk voice enabled chat rooms, our hosts have
access to people living all over the globe. This means that you will hear
from people who LIVE where the news is taking place, not some watered down
version of the story you hear on the average (and behind the times) mass
media outlets.
PalTalk is a huge internet community that features full blown multimedia
groups with voice, video, and text chat capabilities. PalTalk is totally
free and installs in minutes.

I would like to invite you to the show, and would like to discuss the
possibility of your participation in the future.

Please contact me at your convenience.

Sincerely,

Janice L. Frank

The International Cyber Gourmet

Host/Producer

[email protected]

609-641-0004

http://www.paltalk.com

http://www.paltalkradio.com/radioguide.html


----------



## regularjoe (Mar 12, 2004)

Well...given the fact this only runs under Windoze, you won't have to worry about me using it.

But maybe you can answer a quesiton. Why would someone put something on the Internet--a medium accessible to all computer and operating systems--and then restrict its use to just one operating system? Incredible!


----------



## zakjan (Mar 26, 2004)

I am told that mac users can get an emulator to use paltalk. I'm not a techie, but i can get tech support to help if you are interested.

thanks,

jan


----------

